# koni bumpstops.....again.....



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

few things i need to know, what are the koni part numbers for the front and rear bumpstops??? and do you really need to trim any of those??? and they don't have any dust shield, right???
and yes, i have searched, yet not found, even motivational doesn't even have the part numbers on their site, no offense meant though.........just looking for answers.....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

almost forgot, it's for a b14, 1.6 200sx se.....


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm not sure about the part number but you don't have to cut them and no, they don't come w/ the dust cover. What I did is to cut the old bumpstops off and used the stock dust covers. 

btw, KYB also makes dust boots.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i saw that at tirerack, but it's for oem fitment and would require cutting, though salvaging the dust boot is a good idea.....


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

koni bumpstop part numbers anyone??? i'm still looking and not finding, need help......


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

buy them from www.motivational.net


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

trying to shop around to get a good deal and to receive them faster too, i mean, it's not that i don't support motivational, i'm just looking for alternatives to shop around...............


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

and having options is a good thing, right?? so are alternatives and such, cause to be honest, there has to be more than one source for these bumpstops.......and still looking for part numbers......


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

still looking, not finding.......still needing help........mods??help......please......anyone??......


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Why dont you call/email Koni.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

just installed oem bumpstops today, but still looking for the part numbers though.......


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Save yourself all this hassle, Buy them from Motivational. You won't find them cheaper anywhere else


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

www.google.com

all the best things can be found there. where do ya think i found this place


----------

